
Pandora Quite Literally Bought the Quarter - ryougazilla
https://sentieo.com/blog/bears-be-warned-pandora-p-quite-literally-bought-the-quarter/
======
blackflame7000
My main complaint with Pandora (and what encouraged me to try spotify) is that
they seem to repeat the same songs over and over again for a given playlist.
For some stations it can be as few as 10-20 songs which really gets boring
when you are using the service to find new songs.

